# Welding project



## churchjw (Apr 9, 2012)

OK I needed to spend some time practicing with the new welder and I needed to make a torch holder for the TIG.  Yes I already dropped it off the table and broke the tungsten once.  Don't laugh at this its my first attempt at being artistic.  I have never tried to do a sculpture before.  









It holds the torch great and is easy to put in an take out with gloves on.  It is made out of scrap out of the scrap box.  Took about an hour to finish.  




It is held to the table with a 2" * 1" * .500" rare earth magnet.  I got much more comfortable welding aluminum during this.  

Jeff


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice. I like the whimsey. How did you sculpt it?

Randy


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, love it


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 9, 2012)

I like that! Not your basic off-the-shelf holder.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 9, 2012)

Adds a little panache to the whole place. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## churchjw (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate the encouragement. This was sculpted buy just running beads to build areas up over scrap pieces.  

Jeff


----------



## burnrider (Apr 10, 2012)

Should you put a plastic shim in the dish as the hi-freq is always looking for ground? No foot pedal on my antique


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job Jeff. I love the fact that it's anatomically correct."jawdrop:

I used to repair heads off of Kawasaki drag bikes when they blew up, and it involved a lot of free hand TIG sculpting. I've always wanted to try my hand at something a little more artistic and this may be the incentive I need to do it.

Tom


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff,

You made a great holder. I may have to borrow her and add to my to-do-list if you don't mind. 

Benny


----------



## churchjw (Apr 11, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You made a great holder. I may have to borrow her and add to my to-do-list if you don't mind.
> 
> Benny




That would be cool Benny.  Post pictures when you get her made.  Tom, free hand TIG sculpting, that is exactly what it is.  Never heard the term but it fits nicely.   I could see where it would come in handy with something like heads.  I don't trust my welds that much yet.  :thinking:   Burnrider the insulator would be a good idea for units with no foot control but I think the cup and tungsten would melt plastic when you put the hot torch in the holder.  I already melted the paint off a spot on my vise by laying the torch next to it.   It would have to be ceramic or maybe silicone. 

Jeff


----------

